# Chances of getting 189 invitation for Software engineer if EOI filed in the month of



## Shikharnigam (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi,
Can anyone please suggest chances of getting invited for 189 category considering past few years trend with score of 60 or 65 if EOI is filled in the month of March - April 2016 for Software engineer occupation


----------



## doubletrouble (Aug 27, 2015)

Shikharnigam said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone please suggest chances of getting invited for 189 category considering past few years trend with score of 60 or 65 if EOI is filled in the month of March - April 2016 for Software engineer occupation


Last invitation round was closed on 60 points with effect date as 20 November 2015​ 3:19 AM. That means: 


If you have points 65 and above you will most likely to get invitation in next round.
If you have points equals to 60 than effect date (date on which you filed your EOI) will come into play

You will get all information about invitation round on skill select page:
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil

Best of luck,


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Shikharnigam said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone please suggest chances of getting invited for 189 category considering past few years trend with score of 60 or 65 if EOI is filled in the month of March - April 2016 for Software engineer occupation


if you file with 65 points you may get invited in next round 
if you do with 60 it may be delayed for a two or three months, 

also out of 5364 invites for 2613xx(software ppls) 4204 invites have been send, that leaves only 1160 invites, so submitting with 65 points in EOI is good


----------



## shashi7391 (Mar 9, 2016)

*Chances of getting 189 invitation on 23/03/2016 round*

Hi,
Could anyone please suggest chances of getting invited for 189 category for Civil Engineering professional - 233211 submitted EOI with 60 points on 05-02-2016 but achieved 60 points on 07-03-2016 (I reached 25 yrs on 07-03-2016). 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

shashi7391 said:


> Hi,
> Could anyone please suggest chances of getting invited for 189 category for Civil Engineering professional - 233211 submitted EOI with 60 points on 05-02-2016 but achieved 60 points on 07-03-2016 (I reached 25 yrs on 07-03-2016).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


your statement is confusing, when actually you were eligible for 60 points in EOI ??

with 60 points you should get invite in 1-2 round for 233211


----------



## Priya.S (Dec 23, 2015)

As per the SkillSelect 17th Feb'2016 "Software and Application Programmers" occupation ceiling code "2613" has been picked up with 60 points only. For the month of Feb'16 in total, 3,200 invitations have been issued which is a good sign.
However, please note, as per 3rd Feb 2016 800 invitations were issued with 60 points and 550 invitations with 65 points. Wherein for the last round 17th Feb'16 750+ invitations were issued for 65 points and 550 invitations for 60 points.

I'm not sure when was your EOI has been lodged, based on that I can comment!


----------



## shashi7391 (Mar 9, 2016)

Priya.S said:


> As per the SkillSelect 17th Feb'2016 "Software and Application Programmers" occupation ceiling code "2613" has been picked up with 60 points only. For the month of Feb'16 in total, 3,200 invitations have been issued which is a good sign.
> However, please note, as per 3rd Feb 2016 800 invitations were issued with 60 points and 550 invitations with 65 points. Wherein for the last round 17th Feb'16 750+ invitations were issued for 65 points and 550 invitations for 60 points.
> 
> I'm not sure when was your EOI has been lodged, based on that I can comment!


I have lodged my EOI with 55 points (for 189) on 5th Feb 2016. Finally reached 60 Points on 7th March 2016.


----------



## shashi7391 (Mar 9, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> your statement is confusing, when actually you were eligible for 60 points in EOI ??
> 
> with 60 points you should get invite in 1-2 round for 233211


I was eligible for 60 points in EOI on 7th March 2016.


----------



## Priya.S (Dec 23, 2015)

You will not get an invitation to apply with 55 points for the subclass 189, now that you're saying you have secured 60 points in this month then you will have to wait and watch for some time.

There are no cutoff points has been revealed for Civil Engineers unlike IT professionals &Accountants to analyse the timelines. Hence, I suggest, you can wait for some more time as Engineers have always been one of the popular occupations for Australian PR process!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ok, u shall get invited in 1 to 2 round


----------



## pravinar (Sep 29, 2015)

I have applied EOI with 60 points on 12/03/2016, may i know the expected time for the invitation? Looks like the occupation ceiling says the available number is just 800 for the year.
Any brief description on Occupation ceiling and the invitations would help me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shashi7391 (Mar 9, 2016)

*Regarding Overstay for Form 80*

Hello everyone,
Am about to lodge my visa application for subclass 189 visa. 
There is a question asking about "Overstayed a visa in any country (including Australia). In my case, i have overstayed for 9days in Uganda (Reason for my overstay was due to slow processing of work permit applications by the immigration authorities and my travel documents were with them). 
My doubt is do i need to declare this, as the cause for overstay was because of the authorities. I never received any notice for overstay, i was never detained even though i have moved in and out of the country several times (after work permit was granted), also there is no overstay stamp on my passport. Furthermore, i have applied for PCC as well in Uganda. 

Members pls suggest a way forward.

Thanks in advance,
R.Shashi Kanth Reddy


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

I would be completely transparent with them and say yes, if you did indeed overstay the terms of your visa. You may be asked to provide further information; however, better to be candid with them than they find out through some other means...



shashi7391 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Am about to lodge my visa application for subclass 189 visa.
> There is a question asking about "Overstayed a visa in any country (including Australia). In my case, i have overstayed for 9days in Uganda (Reason for my overstay was due to slow processing of work permit applications by the immigration authorities and my travel documents were with them).
> My doubt is do i need to declare this, as the cause for overstay was because of the authorities. I never received any notice for overstay, i was never detained even though i have moved in and out of the country several times (after work permit was granted), also there is no overstay stamp on my passport. Furthermore, i have applied for PCC as well in Uganda.
> ...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

say truth, it will help you


----------



## shashi7391 (Mar 9, 2016)

ScotDownUnder said:


> I would be completely transparent with them and say yes, if you did indeed overstay the terms of your visa. You may be asked to provide further information; however, better to be candid with them than they find out through some other means...


Thanks for the response. 
i would like to know what sort of additional information they might ask?
Just to be prepared with the necessary documents. 
One more thing, Would this overstay effect my chances of getting visa as am submitting my PCC from Uganda as well.


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

Hello Frnds,

I have applied for EOI on 19 May with 60 pointer under 2613 ( Programmer analyst) Category .My problem is that I will be losing 5 point on 11 Aug  . Is there is any change to get the call before that ?

One more thing, I will be getting 5 point again on 31 Oct for my experience .so total will come back to 60 again .Now the question is ,as my point will get reduce for sep-oct month ,I won't be consider for draw ,Do I need to update the EOI again in Nov .At present I have kept the last date of current company blank . 

I am not planning for 190 as an option now . Please help me to clear these queries .


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> if you file with 65 points you may get invited in next round
> if you do with 60 it may be delayed for a two or three months,
> 
> also out of 5364 invites for 2613xx(software ppls) 4204 invites have been send, that leaves only 1160 invites, so submitting with 65 points in EOI is good


Hi,

I'm currently holding 55+5 points State sponsorship. I'm software engineer. Trying for 190 subclass visa.

I'm applying EOI this nov 2016.Will any one advice me how long will it take to get invite for 55+5 points SS 190 visa.

Thanks,
Shantha.


----------



## harsh2201 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi,

Can anyone please suggest chances of getting invited for 189 category for Software engineer occupation -2613, as I have 60 points and I have lodged my EOI on 4th August 2016.

Thanking you in Advance.


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

harsh2201 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




With 60 point under 189 it's quite impossible .increase your points 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

Roy2017 said:


> With 60 point under 189 it's quite impossible .increase your points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I concur. Our original EOI was submitted on (end) June 2016 with 60 pts. It took a while before we decide to claim for partner points to increase to 65. We resubmitted EOI with 65 points on (end) October 2016 - got invited after 2 invitation rounds on (end) November.

So yes, increase your points. You can retake the language test or claim for partner points.


----------



## Ammar Dawood (Apr 25, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> your statement is confusing, when actually you were eligible for 60 points in EOI ??
> 
> with 60 points you should get invite in 1-2 round for 233211


Dear Sultan Azam,

I am a PMP and civil engineer 233211 and have 60 points, I have applied for an EOI and heard that the next round is on 27th April 2017, please advise approximately how many rounds should I get an 189 invitation, and I would like to hear if you have any opinions on getting a quicker invitation (do you think it's better to apply also for 190? and which territory is best for a civil engineer and PMP)?

Many thanks for your help!
Ammar Dawood


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Ammar Dawood said:


> Dear Sultan Azam,
> 
> I am a PMP and civil engineer 233211 and have 60 points, I have applied for an EOI and heard that the next round is on 27th April 2017, please advise approximately how many rounds should I get an 189 invitation, and I would like to hear if you have any opinions on getting a quicker invitation (do you think it's better to apply also for 190? and which territory is best for a civil engineer and PMP)?
> 
> ...


i think with 60 points for 189 you will get invited in today's round which will happen at 7.30pm IST, good luck


----------



## Ammar Dawood (Apr 25, 2017)

That's great news! I have applied yesterday as I received my positive skills assessment just a week ago, if I receive an invitation now, then I'm lucky!

Ammar Dawood


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Ammar Dawood said:


> That's great news! I have applied yesterday as I received my positive skills assessment just a week ago, if I receive an invitation now, then I'm lucky!
> 
> Ammar Dawood


be hopeful, be positive, good luck


----------



## Ammar Dawood (Apr 25, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> be hopeful, be positive, good luck


May Allah bless you my dear friend, thank you for believing in me, I have received an invitation!!!

I am currently preparing police clearances and my family's documents; I would like to ask you how long will it take for us to get our visas after the invitation; and last but not least, God forbids, are there any chances we would not get approved at this stage?

Best regards,
Ammar Dawood


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Ammar Dawood said:


> May Allah bless you my dear friend, thank you for believing in me, I have received an invitation!!!
> 
> I am currently preparing police clearances and my family's documents; I would like to ask you how long will it take for us to get our visas after the invitation; and last but not least, God forbids, are there any chances we would not get approved at this stage?
> 
> ...


congratulations for the invitation.. this thread may help you http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html

after you submit visa application it could take 4-7 months, however it also depends on clarity of documents and verification behind the scene, if your documents are clear then it will be finalised soon... some get it within a month, some are waiting for grant since Feb 2016, so....


----------



## Ammar Dawood (Apr 25, 2017)

Many thanks for all of your help!

I have lodged our visa application 3 days ago and would like to ask if it would be better if we do our medical examinations now, or should we wait for the case officer to be assigned?

Best regards,

Ammar Dawood


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Ammar Dawood said:


> Many thanks for all of your help!
> 
> I have lodged our visa application 3 days ago and would like to ask if it would be better if we do our medical examinations now, or should we wait for the case officer to be assigned?
> 
> ...


get done with your medicals, dont wait for case officer to ask for it

inside immiaccount under your name tab click on VIEW HEALTH ASSESSMENT - ORGANIZE HEALTH EXAMINATIONS - fill the questions - PRINT REFERRAL LETTER

this letter will have the HAP ID, use that for booking appointment at panel physician


----------

